# going rate to hang/tape/mud drywall



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

Im posting for my dad who is just starting up a home improvement business (had one years back so starting up again). he wants to know th goimg rate per sq foot? Thanks


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Not really gonna get a straight answer on this question----- its different in regions, and each job has variables ,, so anywhere from .12 to .95 labor depending on job and region. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

We live The Midwest...so when u give me that price range is that just for hanging/taping/mudding...it does not include labor and materials does it?

thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Not really gonna get a straight answer on this question----- its different in regions, and each job has variables ,, so anywhere from .12 to .95 labor depending on job and region. Good luck!!!!!!!


 That's cheap dude!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry asking about labor rates here is very taboo .your better off asking these guys for naked pictures of there wives :jester:


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

moore said:


> That's cheap dude!!!




so what is ur price range


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Sorry asking about labor rates here is very taboo .your better off asking these guys for naked pictures of there wives :jester:


ha! well i dont swing that way sooo im really sol .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

stockhome said:


> We live The Midwest...so when u give me that price range is that just for hanging/taping/mudding...it does not include labor and materials does it?
> 
> thanks!


Dude just figure out what the going rate in your area is. Call your competition maybe they will help you.

I honestly think opening a business in today's economy is crazy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

stockhome said:


> so what is ur price range


 whatever I want!


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> Dude just figure out what the going rate in your area is. Call your competition maybe they will help you.
> 
> I honestly think opening a business in today's economy is crazy.




i perfer dudet ....he is layed off during winter he is doing this as a side job .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

stockhome said:


> i perfer dudet ....he is layed off during winter he is doing this as a side job .


So you're a chick that may buy you a little more than some dude. When was your dads last contracted job. Chances are prices are still real similar. 

Do you plan on working with dad. Or do you have a different job.


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok see i did not find the right place...i take post off and help my dad some other way...wowa


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> So you're a chick that may buy you a little more than some dude. When was your dads last contracted job. Chances are prices are still real similar.
> 
> Do you plan on working with dad. Or do you have a different job.


Ha yes im a chick ... i hope to help him out...his last job was about 3 years ago


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*price range*

call your competition, you will have a better answer .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

. If he is only doing a side job or two then he sets the price. In my area alone a county of 80,000 prices range by. 25 cents per square.


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

machinemud said:


> call your competition, you will have a better answer .


Ok thanks!!


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> . If he is only doing a side job or two then he sets the price. In my area alone a county of 80,000 prices range by. 25 cents per square.


3 years ago or so...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't raised price in 3 or 4 years. If I did I would be sitting home. If his old price isn't enough to make money raise it 20%. My old boss always said never take anyone for more than they're worth.


----------



## stockhome (Jan 11, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I haven't raised price in 3 or 4 years. If I did I would be sitting home. If his old price isn't enough to make money raise it 20%. My old boss always said never take anyone for more than they're worth.




k thanks for ur help.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I haven't raised price in 3 or 4 years. If I did I would be sitting home. If his old price isn't enough to make money raise it 20%. My old boss always said never take anyone for more than they're worth.


 Same here. I wish i could but I have been locked in with some good contractors. Didnt raise my sqft price but my new thing is the trim tex packages i have been doing. Anyway this is what I have been charging. Crown moulding $3 per foot plus materials. Bullnose $1 per ft. Chamfer $1.50 per ft. Trim tex conversion caps or ends $3 each. No coat or stait flex $1 per ft.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How about you start at a buck a foot, and then you either make money or you don't. If you don't, you have either bid too low or your skills aren't up to snuff to be competitive. That's not what I charge of course


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The simple way to figure for side work type of situation is to figure out how many days it will take and then decide how much he wants/needs to make a day, you can do labor only or cost out materials and add them in.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i don't know why nobody wants to post their rates...

Eastern BC
hang: .25 - .33/bdft
finishing: .33 -.44c/bdft. plus all kinds of extras. 
-bullnose .50c/ft
-$30 per drywall window return
vaults/trays/built in entertainment units/furniture made out of drywall.... those things cost extra. 
-skylights $40


it could go on and on.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> That's cheap dude!!!


:thumbup:

Dude he didnt ask what he was looking for--hang? tape? both? mat or not?So he got a generic answer [email protected] I get $1.50 but not everyone can


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Yous just chased a chick off this site!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats criminal, dudes...........:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Yous just chased a chick off this site!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thats criminal, dudes...........:whistling2:


 Some of the things she said reminded me of my 14 yr. old daughter. I didn't want to be that guy.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought you were hitting on her earlier CD 
(stockhome that is not your daughter)


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

definitely not.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Stokhome syndrome?


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Some of the things she said reminded me of my 14 yr. old daughter. I didn't want to be that guy.


Fair play, fella! I know what ye mean:blush:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Stokhome syndrome?


 
Lol. Too highbrow for this bunch!


----------

